# Hey Everyone



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi i have this oscar award thing coming soon and they want me to make chocolate candies or something but not cake like....and suggestions....like truffles ,things of that sort....chocolate work or something...anything,.,,thanks


----------



## jason241393 (Feb 27, 2003)

there are many things that you can do such go foreign with like crepe or beinets, or go traditional and just do a little cinnamon chip and marshmallow brownies. i really don't know the quantity you have to bake for so i can't really go any further.:bounce:


----------



## dickie (Jan 26, 2003)

How about small chocolate tarts? Miniature choc cheesecakes? 
dickie


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

^That's along the lines of what I was thinking: chocolate ganache tartlets. Maybe because I plan on adding them to my line for a restaurant I supply with desserts. Hehe.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love miniature pastries and I make a lot of them. Let me know what you are looking for, I’ve develop quite a collection of miniature tarts and a few cakes in the last few years...


----------

